# NEW! Meshuggah - Dancers To A Discordant System Guitar Pro 6 tab!



## Guitarjon (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,

I just finished tabbing out one of my favorite Meshuggah songs in Guitar Pro 6.
I mainly chose GP6 because I wanted to try it out and also use the 8-string option.
It took me quite a while to get all the notes right because it has a lot of strange rhythms, patterns and stretches.
It came out really good I think, there shouldn't really be any mistakes.
Maybe the played some notes in different positions but I tabbed some sections this way because it seemed more comfortable then how they might have played it.
There are a lot of stretches in there so good luck with that!
I didn't tab out the solo (yet) because it probably would be too time consuming.
I don't know if this will open in GP5, but you can try.
I could also export it to another format if people would like that.
Anyway, enjoy this one, I hope you enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 15, 2011)

Good job


----------



## iddqd (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tab!

Here's the pg5 version for tuxguitar or older versions of guitarpro:


----------



## theclap (Mar 17, 2011)

wow thanks. awesome, i love this song this is a very rhythmically challenging song and my favorite on obzen.


----------



## Guitarjon (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm having a hard time getting this tab approved at Ultimate-Guitar.com...
Does anyone know why?
I mean, I've seen tabs on there that are at least 1000 times worst.
I don't get it!


----------

